
Why SPACs Are the New IPO - simonebrunozzi
https://marker.medium.com/why-spacs-are-the-new-ipo-dcefe54b4bdd
======
albertshin
I can tell why the pandemic has accelerated its adoption this year (since IPO
roadshows are more difficult/impossible?) but why have SPACs been on the rise
more recently in general?

As in, what's been driving private companies to go public this way? Is it the
cost related to an IPO going up? Have companies like Spotify proved to all
that maybe you don't always need to do a roadshow?

